# Happy Hall-O-Ween To Everyone!



## horrormasks (Jan 30, 2005)

Attention: All Haunters!!!


Have A Fright Halloween and Enjoy Yourselves!! PLease take care and be safety while you are out there on the day/night of Halloween!


By the way, please watch out of thieves, robbers, candy-lifters, ghosts, wolf dogs, everything out on the street or anywhere else place. I, for one, myself, I would carry 9mm gun with me all the time while tricking and treating with kids and other people, too! You know, cops doesn't give a care if you'all carry any weapons such like knife, bat, stick, gun, battle axe, etc... It's for your own 100% safety preotection that the cops cannot do anything periodically unless they press charge against you, all you have to do is face the judge and explain to them the good reason. You win, cops lost!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

horrormasks said:


> Attention: All Haunters!!!
> 
> Have A Fright Halloween and Enjoy Yourselves!! PLease take care and be safety while you are out there on the day/night of Halloween!
> 
> By the way, please watch out of thieves, robbers, candy-lifters, ghosts, wolf dogs, everything out on the street or anywhere else place. I, for one, myself, I would carry 9mm gun with me all the time while tricking and treating with kids and other people, too! You know, cops doesn't give a care if you'all carry any weapons such like knife, bat, stick, gun, battle axe, etc... It's for your own 100% safety preotection that the cops cannot do anything periodically unless they press charge against you, all you have to do is face the judge and explain to them the good reason. You win, cops lost!


OK..That just creeps me out. I don't need a gun, for, what did you say?:" thieves, robbers, candylifters (yea, I'll defend my candy to the death,..right),ghosts..(sigh) , wolf dogs and everyone everywhere elseplace"...????

Sounds like we need protection from you.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

It's my guess that English is not your first language.

A gun!?! Wow. That's pretty ****ed up.


----------



## horrormasks (Jan 30, 2005)

*Trouble's out there!!!*

Hey ya!

We did having fun with Halloween Trick-n-Treat with kids and adults as well...

Also, Somebody got to be so pussied for not carrying their guns! How come!!! Well, guess what? We are the Haunt Pranksters that love to play and revenge other neighbors!! I did dumping some bloody dead body as creative prop to scare off cops people, etc. Good idea??? We noticed that cops cam up here and they didnt do anything to help with that because it's Hallowwen!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

uhh..OK.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

A Gun?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm not certain what I find the more humorous: horrormasks' inability to string together an intelligible sentence or the image I'm receiving of a Germanic Aryan Gangsta wannabe hopped up on too much beer, crack and the latest flavor of the week Rapper's CD.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Sinister said:


> I'm not certain what I find the more humorous: horrormasks' inability to string together an intelligible sentence or the image I'm receiving of a Germanic Aryan Gangsta wannabe hopped up on too much beer, crack and the latest flavor of the week Rapper's CD.


LOL


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm not sure I could be that incoherent even if I tried. I've been pretty messed up before and still managed to make more sense than this guy. :googly:


----------



## horrormasks (Jan 30, 2005)

*No More Flaming please!*

Attention everyone!! I don't want to cause anyone else to get flaming each other or against me, ok? I was only telling you to have fun! I didn't mean to cause any trouble to y'all!

By the way, just after midnight on the 1st of Nov. the cops knocked on the door at my house which woke up my grandpa and he came checking on me to let me know the cops were here... I said, Ohh ****! For what??? He replied that he doesn't know why. We both, then walked down to them cops and see what they had to say something. One of the cops asked us, "Who owns the car Pontiac Firebird?" I assumed I do. He (the pig) asked me nicely to open the vehicle door and the trunk for checking everything out. I stated ceratinly to let them do so, then they found nothing else in my car. Again, they questioned me and my grandpa about everything. I told the cops that there was a corpse in the trunk of my car when me and my friend carried out to put in it there, then the cops laughed so loud! It was only a joke!


----------



## horrormasks (Jan 30, 2005)

*Another prank here!*

My friends and I did putting the trashy creative dead body on someone's porch which was nearby my place, when they found out, they called the cops so they were doing the investigation to find out how... Hee hee heh they never did anyway! All the cops do was cleaning up the body and put it into their trunk of the police car. Well, gotta love it!!! We love to play and put on some more prank on cops.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I think I'm getting the full picture here with you and cops. I can think of safer people to play pranks on, you know, mischeivious mischief is still a crime. Even if it's only a joke, a pissed off cop can make your day/night miserable.


----------



## ScreamHaunt (Nov 12, 2005)

Couldn't resist, although it looks like the members here are going to handle you here just fine.

Just to let you know that I'm here my long lost buddy.

Oh, that's right, I have to visit a certain other board you're destroying after I log off of here.

BTW, I have to say, I take exception to your comments about Police, Guns, Knives and basically everything else you said.

Cops (such as myself) work hard just like everyone else, pay bills, have stress, raise families and live the same kind of life that everyone else does. You can imagine that I have not only done the Police thing for 10 years, but I run Ambulance as well. (Horrormasks, you have no idea what stress is)

Zombie-F, I'm not going to step out of line with this post don't worry.

Anyway, I kind of had to laugh at the comment regarding playing pranks on Cops. Basically, I don't care what you do, but hope that you realize that "playing games" with people who are out there trying to keep the Country safe is completely unacceptable.

Also, posting the material you posted (when there are probably children on here) really doesn't set an example for yourself, the Halloween Community, nor does it send positive information to the people who look up to us as adults.

At some point in your life, you're going to have to sit back and realize that you have a problem. You'll either deal with that problem or your problem will wind up causing others to deal with it for you.

All of us on these boards know one another in some way shape or form, because we enjoy what we do. At times people have disagreements etc, but you'll find that (speaking for myself) I'd give my lefty for any of them, because that's the person I am.

Again, leave the boards alone and get a job. No one wants to hear about violence and useless stuff.

Case closed, I said my peace.

PS, been there done this, will he listen, most likely not.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I think it's probably safe for me to say this, but we've most likely seen the last of horrormask. We get freaks like this dude from time to time, but once they find out no one is taking them seriously and see them for what they are, they give up and leave, or we simply have a nice tar and feathering event, pelt them with rotten vegetables and dung and send them on their way. 

I doubt Z would put up with too much more of HM's bull**** before he had a nice, long banning levvied his way. Ask Doctorthinigit or crazyryan how ZF handles such flapdoodle. It ain't pretty.


----------

